# In the market for a new tripod



## davet4 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am in the market for a new tripod, but finding it difficult to choose. I like taking landscapes so a nice and sturdy tripod like a manfotto would be good, but I also like macro and I was thinking of a Benbo trekker 3. So any suggestions or ideas on which way to go? I would like to hear your thoughts


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 21, 2013)

What's your budget? Here's something to consider.


----------



## davet4 (Aug 21, 2013)

My budget would be around £500


----------



## fegari (Aug 21, 2013)

And what is the heaviest/longest lens you plan to use with it?


----------



## dstppy (Aug 21, 2013)

davet4 said:


> My budget would be around £500



Good for you. I dropped $500 on a Manfrotto 055CXPRO4 Q90 & 468MG Hydrostatic Ball Head and added an arca-swiss adapter 2 years back and I've been very happy with it.

I don't like using tripods, but I have to say I'm less apprehensive to use it if I think it will help due to smooth setup, light weight and rock-solid, hassle-free adjustment.

Like fegari said, what are you going to put on it for a heavy lens?


----------



## davet4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Currently I just have the 24-105mm kit lens (with a 5dmkiii) my intention is to get the 100mm macro and then a wide angle, so not that heavy......I have always like the thought of the Benbo because its very flexible, ideal for macro work but I am not sure how stable it would be for landscapes


----------



## dstppy (Aug 22, 2013)

davet4 said:


> Currently I just have the 24-105mm kit lens (with a 5dmkiii) my intention is to get the 100mm macro and then a wide angle, so not that heavy......I have always like the thought of the Benbo because its very flexible, ideal for macro work but I am not sure how stable it would be for landscapes



The setup I outlined (above) has the ability to articulate beyond what you see out of a basic tripod unit . . . not as flexible as the Benbo, but it is VERY stable. 

Whatever you choose, keep 3 things in mind:
Maximum load weight (not a problem if you're not throwing a ton of supertelephoto glass on it)
Weight of tripod & head (it adds up quick when you're take into account the head and the tripod)
Minimum height (since you mentioned flexibility) -- the 4-section tripod's center shaft extends, then comes down as a boom, which allows for getting close to the ground if you need to.

Good luck!


----------



## davet4 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, I will go out and have a look 



Well...I went out and i got the manfrotto 055CXPR04, with a 498CR2 head  

So will try it out on my next trip...will post results soon....


----------

